# Merckx compared to De Rosa (steel)



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I found a Corsa Extra in Team Stuttgart colors on fleabay. I'm awfully tempted, since I live in Stuttgart and I have most everything to build out another bike, except for seatpost, stem, h-bar, and headset. 

But I was wondering how EM CEs compare to De Rosa Professionals, Primatos and Giros. 

Our resident Merckx and De Rosa collector- Zmudshark has many of both. I know he loves them both, but it seems to me that DRs are slightly favored. Anyone else own both EMs and DRs? Which do you like better and why? Which has better workmanship? Handling? Stiffness?

I can get this for about half the price of an equivalent DR so that also weighs into the decision factor.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There are a lot more EMs on the market than De Rosas and that is what drives the price.


----------

